# Good all round 30-06 round



## lawdog65 (Dec 15, 2005)

Greetings! Long time reader, first time post'er. I tried looking this up in the search, but really couldn't pin point what i was looking for.

I just aquired a 742 woodmaster in 30-06. I have never hunted with a 30-06 before, but I have read time and time again on the versitlity of the cartridge. So....what's a good all round cartridge to use in 30-06? I'll primarily be hunting white tail, and I figure any smaller game would go pretty easy with a 30-06. I was thinking of something in the 150 grain range, and with fast expansion.

I also have a Remy 788 in 308. So I guess what ever I learn with the -06, I can somewhat apply to 308. Thanks, and I'm looking forward to the replies


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I've been loading the Hornady SST's for a buddy of mine for his '06. We use the 150gr bullet over 50grs of IMR 4064. That's a couple grains under max(a good thing for semi-auto and pump gun shooters) and it still drops em' in their tracks. Also, recoil is a lot nicer then using a heavier bullet and a max powder charge. If you want to Elk hunt move up to a 165gr. SST but for deer size game a 150gr. bullet is all that you need.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Howdy Lawdog. You must be a LEO, too. I like the 165 grain bullet in the 30-06, myself. Check out Federal Premiums...


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had the best luck with 165gr bullets in the 30-06, they work good on everything from prairie dogs to elk. I use Nosler Partitions for elk and about any other cheaper bullet for deer and smaller game, every 165gr. bullet I've tried shoots good. Keep the velocity up for big game or some bullets don't open up fast enough, I like IMR4350 or H414 with max. loads. 150gr. bullets should work good on deer or smaller game, but I couldn't get them to shoot good in my gun, your's may be totally different ?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

For a deer load in a 30-06 I would go for a 165gr SST in front of RL19 or either IMR or H4350 both good powders in a 30-06. It will everthing that is needed for killing deer day in and day out.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I too got a Remington Model 742 They are a great gun keep em clean and it will prove itself time and time again. I personally use Remington Premium Core-Lockt From 165 to 220 but the 220 are overkill. My Girlfriend uses the Managed Recoil For it when she shoots it. they all work great for me But you will have to do trial and error to find one that suits you and your rifle well.


----------



## lawdog65 (Dec 15, 2005)

Good stuff. I just pick up some Federal Power-Shok, 150gr SP. I figured I'd sight in the rifle with that, and use it first. I just hope that old semi-auto likes it.

I'm thinking bout getting in to reloading, so that reload info provided will help great!

And you got me! Im LEO. Fun stuff. Gotta take the good with the bad sometimes, but I love it. Guess the lawdog gave it away huh. 

I'm gonna try and sight that rifle in Saturday for a hunt Sunday night. Only thing is, I might have to do it on a 25 yard range. So if I wanted to sight it in for 100 yards or 150 yards with the 150 grains, how far up should I go from center? Can anyone tell me where I can find some ballistic charts?
:sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

You can get charts in the back of the RCBS Handloading book. IIRC you can sight in at 3" high at 100 yrds and be about 3" low at 325 or so. I'd have to look it up to be sure though. But standard rule of thumb is 3" high at 100 yrds for most center fire rifles for deer size game. That'll give you a good max. point blank range. Personally, I like a 150gr bullet for deer, no need to use any more then that, all you'll get is more recoil, you don't need any more killing power then a 150gr will give you so why bother, unless your gun just shoots em' better.

:sniper:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 7600 pump in 30-06 and it like the winchester power points in 150 grains. My buddy shoots them in his 7400 which is basically the same gun you have and they are awesome on deer. The deer go down withut a whole lot of damage. I sighted mine in at 100 yds. and i can make three holes touch each other, great shooting bullet. I shoot Core lokts in my 243 and they are alright...


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The 7600 pump in '06 with a Williams peep sight is my dream deer gun. I'll have one someday. My buddy was having me load 165gr bullets for his '06 and they were doing ok but I talked him into loading the 150gr SST's and he said he'd never had a deer go down as fast as with those bullets, even the 165's didn't drop em' as quick. 
:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Federal uses two 150 grain soft points for their loads, one being the Sierra Game King and the other the Nosler partition, but the ballistics are pretty close to the same for both.

Sighted in for 200 yards.
@25 yards = -0.29" @50 yards = 0.64" @100 yards = 1.67" 
@300 yards= -7.42"

Sighted in for 150 yards.
@25 yards = -.54" @50 yards = 0.15" @100 yards = 0.68"
@200 yards = -1.98" @300 yards = -10.39"

Sighted in for 100 yards.
@25 yards = -0.71 @50 yards = -0.19 @200 yards = -3.34"
@300 yards = -12.42

Muzzel velocity.
@muzzel= 2910 @100 yards = 2681 @300 yards = 2255

If it were me I would sight in for 200 yards and that would give you a dead hold out to a easy 250 yards with only a 4 inch spread.


----------

